# Springbars



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

I always get the feeling that the springbars are the weak link but I have never actually had them pop.

That is the beauty nato straps. If one pops you still have another connected.

If you have a Seiko diver and the bars pop, start worrying. You probably have a broken arm!


----------

